# XT1



## gixxerboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello! Can someone tell me how much transmission fluid a 2015 cub cadet xt1 holds?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What specific model do you have? I thought they all came with a sealed hydrostatic transmission? Do you have the operators manual? It should specify what you need in the way of a service.


----------



## gixxerboy (Apr 28, 2019)

pogobill said:


> What specific model do you have? I thought they all came with a sealed hydrostatic transmission? Do you have the operators manual? It should specify what you need in the way of a service.


It is a 2015 cub cadet XT1 46LT. It doesn't state how much transmission fluid it takes in the owners manual. This mower has 72 hours on it and I have already had to replace axle seals a pulley, belt and something with the hydro trans because it wouldn't move forward or reverse. Apparently this model isn't meant to cut grass on any kind of incline either nor pull a yard trailer. Its considered a light duty mower and I wouldn't recommend this model to anyone.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

From what I gather, the XT1 used the K46 tuff torque transmission. Read this, 2.2 liters.... Open the first link and select the transmission application that you have.
https://www.tufftorqservices.com/instance1EnvEEdefault/FlatHTML/TechInfo/ttcoil/oilhelp.html

I picked the 

Checking & Adding Oil K46 K57 T40 with Internal Reservior
https://www.tufftorqservices.com/in...INTERNAL RESERVOIR CHECKING & ADDING OIL.pdf
Sorry you are having so much trouble.


----------



## gixxerboy (Apr 28, 2019)

pogobill said:


> From what I gather, the XT1 used the K46 tuff torque transmission. Read this, 2.2 liters.... Open the first link and select the transmission application that you have.
> https://www.tufftorqservices.com/instance1EnvEEdefault/FlatHTML/TechInfo/ttcoil/oilhelp.html
> 
> I picked the
> ...


Thank you!


----------

